# storing flammable stuff



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

OK as an artist I have only very small amounts of anything flammabe.
However as a woodworker, I seem to have larger containers of solvents, alcohol, etc.

Do you have a special cabinet for storing your flammable stuff?

I know accidents can happen, but what do YOU do to minimize your risk with flammable stuff in or around the shop?


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

YES.
I built a cabinet on larger castors. It is 34" wide x 24" d x 60" high. I am able to roll it outside, under the lean to roof for the summer. I have my stains, paints, waxs and top shelf is brushes and clean rags.
The door is LOCKED as well.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

flameble and toxid thing in botles jars or cans is always good to have in a cabinet that is wented to the free
so if the accident is out it wont build up an explosive fume 
not that I have it now but its on the top of a long to do list 
as for now I have that shelf unoit in its own room that is wented to the outside

take care
Dennis


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

My upcoming shed build will include storage for flamables… I figure if they catch fire in the shed that is FAR better than catching fire in the shop which is an attached garage. For now, flamables are stored in a purpose built lock box in the back yard…


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

I spent a few years on our Volunteer Fire Dept. and I can not express how Dangerous it is to store flammables or explosives** in a home or building ie; garage, shed, barn or other out buildings without clearly posting on the exterior of that structure to warn the public of the hazards.

If you were not at home when a fire started and your neighbor tried to save that building or your home, you can only imagine the agony you would live with if they or the Firemen lost their lives when a simple sign would have warned them in advance.

For your immediate needs you can download for free, these types of signs at the following site.(one of many)
http://www.printablesigns.net/preview/Notice_Flammable
These paper signs printed from your computer can be covered with clear plastic and posted while you locate enameled metal signs to place permanantly. (the sun will fade your paper signs beyond recognition)

This is a grave responsibility and it is soley YOURS.


By the way, most insurance policies will not cover a loss without a "Rider" signed by an Agent or an inspector who has approved your Fire Proof storage cabinet/container, to include your mower gas and stored 20# L.P. tanks as used with space heaters and B-B-Q Grills.

Work Safely and Protect your loved ones. - Len


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I've priced out some of the large, flammable storage cabinets. Expensive!!! Right now I have a steel cabinet I keep all my varnish, WD40 etc in, somehow I feel safer because it is steel, but really, it is in a garage with a wood floor and stacks of wood stores…if something wants to burn, burn it will. My flammable "safety" is basically not letting a fire start in the first place; ie. proper rag disposal, no grinding in the garage, proper wiring, no smoking and make sure the area where the flammables are stored is well ventilated.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

You guys will not believe this but this topic came up at Scouts one night. We have a father who workes in a well established body and paint shop and their insurance company said they could build their own flamables cabinets out of 3/4" plywood. I thought that was crazy. He says it's true. Who am I to disagree.
MIKE


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank You, Len! Downloaded and will post it in the shop. I had not thought of that. Thanks.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

This is the "right" way to do it. Double steel walls with blow out plugs.

But these flamable / haz-mat lockers are wicked expensive.

My boss picks them up at auctions whenever he can and we're finally fully compliant.

At home, I intend to put a steell cabinet in my shed and then insulate around it and keep it from freezing with a light bulb. It's about # 27 on my to do list.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Len 
thanks for the link 
ssnvet 
you are right steel cabinets is expencive and not all of us can afford them :-(
one solution that is a little cheaper is to use the same system as they use in 
closed enginecompartments on motorboats its a hose that is connected to a fire-ex….
it will put out the flames by itself you don´t have to bee there to trigger it 
when the flames melt the hose it fires directly where the flames are

take care
Dennis


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Jul 22, 2009)

ssnvet said "At home, I intend to put a steell cabinet in my shed and then insulate around it and keep it from freezing with a* light bulb*. It's about # 27 on my to do list."

A standard light bulb inside an enclosed cabinet with explosive "fumes" is not a good idea. The fixture would need to be rated for the explosive environment. (Class 1, Div. 1 rated?)


----------

